# Tornado Alley Sch Trial...



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and IKE!!

we went down to KS for thanksgiving with my sister and for the trial, held at Ike's breeder's place about an hour away from my sister's (it all works out....)

any way, the weather friday/saturday was PERFECT: 60's, light wind. we spent all day sat there watching OB/protection.

saw scores in OB fr low 70's to mid 80's--the send out was a problem with ALL the dogs for some reason, only one "platzed" when told to, the rest wandered around and/or took 2 commands to comply. gives me something to think about for future training.

the protection work was great, as judge grewes said "all the dogs were pronounced drive and willingingness to engage the helper". they just didn't all want to "disengage". the dog that did score 98 in protection was an awesome dog, just awesome: the blinds were run calmly and QUIETLY (ie, his handler didn't "shout", she simply said "heir" and "revier", and her dog did so), he outed cleanly, no bumping...

bottom line, great learning experience, though i'm still a bit confused as to what the judge meant when he said "could guard more strongly"--any ideas? and i'll check with others as well as to just what that means. 

so, Ike got to socialize saturday, but today he showed in conformation in the 4-6 mo old male puppy class against a litter-mate (who i almost took), and a pup fr a showline kennel. AND HE WON!!!

VP, very good topline/croup/angulation both front and rear, could have a better head (?), but it was windy and cold...

we had fun, it was good experience for the pup and his owner, we got a very pretty blue ribbon and one of those flat-sided water buckets (which i've been wanting), met a lot of new ppl, caught up with some, and had thanksgiving with family to boot.

doesn't get much better than THAT does it??

oh-pics as soon as i have them.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

GREAT JOB Ann and little IKE...that is awesome.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

here's a couple pics from today; please keep in mind he's not at his best (head/neck) due to a 8' (yes, FOOT) leap he took on friday, whose swellings are today showing themselves...



















that's as good as it gets for the moment, anyway.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:roll: Dang blue ribbon winning show dogs! :roll:
I know where you can dump him if ya ever feel the need.  :razz: ;-)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i KNOW!! and i was told i was buying a working dog, lol. i guess i can fill the nexxt 14 mo w/cgc, more conformation shows, agility so he doesn't keep randomly leaping off tall buildings, etc  maybe dock-diving would be a little easier on the old chin...


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats Ann! We wanted to come up for the trial but my sisters, niece, nephew and great nephew were all up here from Texas, so we stayed to visit. Sounds like a great turn-out, and you're right, the weather could not have been more perfect this past weekend.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks everyone--i can't really take any credit other than listening to john when he said that Ike was the pup he would keep back, and being completely charmed by the little monster when i met him: he has "personality"  

wish you could've come up becky, it would've been great to meet you. we do need an update on all the dogs, not least of which would be Edge's sister (pics would be nice as well--hint, hint). maybe next time, right?


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Not to hijack your thread, but rather than starting a whole new one for two pics....Here's Ember, and one of Ember and Brago line-dancing! lol

It's getting too cold for swimming soon, so we've been taking them a lot before winter sets in.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

doesn't bother ME to get to see the dogs! they both look GREAT, love that 2nd pic!! but Brago makes Ember look small !!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> i'm still a bit confused as to what the judge meant when he said "could guard more strongly"--any ideas? and i'll check with others as well as to just what that means.


Stronger in the guard means weather in the blind or after the out the dog should be more intense and aggressive.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks mike. when i replay some of the dogs' behavior, i can see where some of them just did a silent sit guard--not intense at all. and even some of the B&H guards seemed like they were just for "show".


----------

